#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > درخواست: راهنمایی در مورد آموزش نرم افزارهای  Adobe Premiere Pro CC و Adobe After Effects CC

## پوریا صالحی

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
ممنون میشم اگه کسی آموزش Pdf خوب درمورد آموزش این 2 تا برنامه
  Adobe Premiere Pro CC 
و
 Adobe After Effects CC

 داره ممنون میشم برام بزاره یا لینک دانلود بهم بده 
خیلی بهش نیاز دارم.

آموزش مقدماتی ، متوسطه ،پیشرفته 
هر کدوم باشه ممنون میشم 
با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## پوریا صالحی

سلام

یعنی کسی نمیتونه به بنده کمکی کنه؟؟
یعنی گرافیک کار کسی نداریم بهم چند تا فایل آموزشی PDF بده؟؟

منتظر پاسخ دوستان هستم.

----------


## پوریا صالحی

سلام و خسته نباشید

بنده تازه کارم تو این سایت ولی تو هر سایتی رفته بودم حداقل یکی میومد میگفت چیزی پیدا نکردیم.

اوکی خیلی ممنون از مدیریت سایت.
خیلی زحمت میکشید دستتون درد نکنه. شرمندمون کردید.

مواظب سایتتون باشید.

----------


## Service Manual

درود

بهترین روش استفاده از نرم افزارهای آموزشی انیاک هست :



```
http://www.learninweb.com/offline.php

```

اما برای استفاده از همه امکاناتش باید از شرکت سازنده شماره سریال خرید ، اما میشه شماره سریالش رو دور زد ولی کار هر کسی نیست  :راهنمایی در مورد آموزش نرم افزارهای  Adobe Premiere Pro CC و Adobe After Effects CC:

----------


## Service Manual

درود

این مقاله PDF فارسی هم هست اما premiere pro هست نه premiere pro cc




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*hassan05*,*morady*,*saeed40*,*خسرو شرایی*

----------


## پوریا صالحی

سلام 
فقط در رابطه با لینک اگه راه دور زدنشو بلد هستید ممنون میشم بگید.
چون دانلود کردنش بدون دونستن پسورد ارزشی نداره این همه هزینه کردن زمانی ارزش داره که چیزی رو یاد بگیرید. نه فقط یه سری آموزش الکی بگیری اصلا معلوم نیست آموزش هاشم خوب باشه.

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## پوریا صالحی

سلام 
من فقط cc کار میکنم pro  دیگه قدیمی شده در ضمن رفتم 100 هزار تومان دادم آموزش خریدم
دیگه به دردم نمیخوره
البته تو یه سایت دیگه یکی یه فایل بهم داد که خیلی کار آمد بود.
در رابطه با اون لینکی که گذاشتید اگه روششو یادمون میدید که ارزش داره  در غیر اینصورت ارزشی برام نداره چون آموزش هاش اکثرا قدمی هستن.
دانلود کنم و نتونم استفاده کنم چه ارزشی داره دوست عزیز.
مثلی هست که میگه سری رو که درد نمیکنه رو که دستمال نمی بندن.
با تشکر فراوان

----------

